# Making A Tender Shell - Tools?



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Bottom line . . . . . 

What is the best tool(s) for embossing rivits in brass. I'm having to make a tender shell.

OR

Does someone know of someone that is skilled and capable of doing this. The price of the correct tools might go a long way toward having someone make the shell for me.

Thanks Guys . . . . . Ken


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken

Here are a couple of links to topics of the subject from the MLS archives. I know that right now the display is rather restricted for viewing because of the recent software upgrade. However, if you're willing to bear with I think you'll find the information useful to you.

MLS Archives/Topic: Rivet Detail???[/b]

*MLS Archives/Topic:Rivet Sizes*

Here are a couple of links to what might be considered the higher end embossing equipment.

*Drop-Hammer Rivet Maker*

*NWSL - SensiPress & The Riverter*

Then there's the very top of the line for serious production work.









*Computer Controlled Rivet Embossing Machine*


----------

